# Wedges gaps between



## bignev (Feb 21, 2013)

My irons are Wilson Di7's and the pitching wedge loft is 43 degrees and Ive bought a matching gap wedge that is 49 degrees,
But I feel there is a huge gap between them so would I benefit from getting say  46 degree wedge 
or is that gap ok
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2013)

Standard gap between PW and gap wedge is usually 4 degrees so a 6 degree gap is on the big side. May be worth seeing whether you can get the gap wedge delofted a degree or two. That said, the actual lofts shouldn't be your final determinants, how far each club hits the ball and the gaps between those distances being consistent is what you are looking for. 

How far do you hit the two clubs and what is the actual gap between them?


----------



## Wolfman (Feb 21, 2013)

I had that problem with my Di11 the PW was more like a 9 iron

I got a Wilson TW9 48 DEG wedge and that was a good gap

I now use Mizuno and my PW is 46 deg, my next wedge is 52, then 58


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 21, 2013)

My Mizzy PW is 45*, my Wilson Staff TW9s are at 50, 56 and 60*


----------



## shewy (Feb 21, 2013)

I have 5 degrees between mine and as said above it's the distance you hit them that counts not whats stamped on the bottom.
Bear in mind with a gap wedge you will be playing a lot of half/ 3/4 shots and chip and pitches.
Personally I would say 6 degrees is ok.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2013)

43 degrees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats a 9 iron in old money. I would say you need something around 50 degrees and then perhaps a 56. It is all about personal taste and you need to find a combination that matches your distances depending how far you hit each one but also the type of course you play on as bounce needs to be taken into consideration as well


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2013)

My lofts are

7 iron....37 deg
8 iron....41 deg
9 iron....45 deg
PW........50 deg
SW........dont know


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2013)

bobmac said:



			My lofts are

7 iron....37 deg
8 iron....41 deg
9 iron....55 deg
PW........50 deg
SW........dont know
		
Click to expand...

you might want to get your local pro to check your 9 iron Bob


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2013)

fundy said:



			you might want to get your local pro to check your 9 iron Bob 

Click to expand...

I've just hit it with a BIG hammer and it's all right now


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2013)

bobmac said:



			I've just hit it with a BIG hammer and it's all right now  

Click to expand...

ah so thats how you do loft and lie corrections


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 21, 2013)

bignev said:



			My irons are Wilson Di7's and the pitching wedge loft is 43 degrees and Ive bought a matching gap wedge that is 49 degrees,
But I feel there is a huge gap between them so would I benefit from getting say  46 degree wedge 
or is that gap ok
Thanks for any advice.
		
Click to expand...

I think there is a major problem in your gaps. 43PW then a 49GW followed by what I am guessing is a 56 SW. Most people will have a nice even spacing up to 48 then have either 4 or 6 degree gaps from there. But like Fundy said just get your pro to knock a couple of degrees off. Also if you are doing that then your SW would want a couple off also. that would then change your gapping to 43, 47, 53 which would be a more usual set up.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 21, 2013)

I started off with 4* gaps between wedges and found it too close.

Now I have 46*, 52* and 58*

Suits me :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 21, 2013)

I just have a straight 4* of loft between all my irons. Lob wedge at 60* all the way down to my four iron. You can work the rest out yourselves Also, it helps to have different degrees of bounce for different shots around the green. My 60* lob has just 4* of bounce for those tight lies and my 56* (sand wedge) has 10* of bounce.


----------



## bignev (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments, my three wedges are 43, 49, and 55 so exactly 6 degrees between each.
What I will do this afternoon is nip down to the range and check the difference in distance between then as Advised.
I'm not a big hitter so I know I only hit my Pitching wedge between 90 and 100 yards but have no idea about my gap as its a new addition.Will post the result.


----------



## bignev (Feb 24, 2013)

Well tested  out on the range can confirm avg distance with me PW 90 yards
Avg distance with my 49 deg gap wedge 60 yards so a bit of a gap but also played a comp today 
and shot a gross 86 with the clubs Ive got. 
Me thinks stick with what I have for now and get used to hitting 3/4 shots with my PW


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 24, 2013)

bignev said:



			Well tested  out on the range can confirm avg distance with me PW 90 yards
Avg distance with my 49 deg gap wedge 60 yards so a bit of a gap but also played a comp today 
and shot a gross 86 with the clubs Ive got. 
Me thinks stick with what I have for now and get used to hitting 3/4 shots with my PW
		
Click to expand...

I think yuou have made a wise decision at this point.

The only relevant gap is pw to gw IMO, and 6 isn't excessive (mine's 6)

After that it's what you need a wedge for, rather than a question of 'gapping' - you are always going to have yardages that don't fit in this range, but it's more important you have a club that suits you and your bunkers etc.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 24, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I think yuou have made a wise decision at this point.

The only relevant gap is pw to gw IMO, and 6 isn't excessive (mine's 6)
		
Click to expand...

Agree with Duncan here.

I have 6* gaps between all my wedges and have a steady range of distance gaps with full, 3/4 and 1/2 swings :thup:


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I think yuou have made a wise decision at this point.

The only relevant gap is pw to gw IMO, and 6 isn't excessive (mine's 6)

After that it's what you need a wedge for, rather than a question of 'gapping' - you are always going to have yardages that don't fit in this range, but it's more important you have a club that suits you and your bunkers etc.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree personally. the only relevant gap is he hits the PW 90 yards and the gap wedge 60 yards, so the gap is 30 yards (the number of degrees is irrelevant) and for me 30 yards is way too big a gap at that end of the bag (60 yards does sounds very short for a gap wedge mind)


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 24, 2013)

fundy said:



			Disagree personally. the only relevant gap is he hits the PW 90 yards and the gap wedge 60 yards, so the gap is 30 yards (the number of degrees is irrelevant) and for me 30 yards is way too big a gap at that end of the bag (60 yards does sounds very short for a gap wedge mind)
		
Click to expand...

we don't appear to be disagreeing over the important issue - the relevant gap is PW to GW

I agree with you that 30 yards is too large a gap for those clubs

I strugle with any acceptance that this is a prima facie function of the loft of the GW!


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			we don't appear to be disagreeing over the important issue - the relevant gap is PW to GW

I agree with you that 30 yards is too large a gap for those clubs

I strugle with any acceptance that this is a prima facie function of the loft of the GW!
		
Click to expand...

yep i expect we are agreeing from different angles, as i said 60 yards for a 49 degree GW sounds a bit off. maybe Â£30 on a lesson rather than a new wedge?


----------

